# Unable to connect to Cheftalk.com/forums/



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Today, 4-9-08, is the first time in about 2 weeks that I've been able to connect at work to www.cheftalk.com/forums/ Was able to connect to egullet and chef2chef though they aren't near as fulfilling to connect to!~

Tried different people's computers and nothing would happen. I was able to connect at home one night with dial-up, but was unable to maneuver around as some of the forums wouldn't open, would just "sit there doing nothing".

Anyway, its one of my favorite ways to start the work day (and weekend mornings)!~

doc


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi,

If I may, clean up your history & cookies then reboot your computer, everything sould be ok after


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Sorry, I should of explained, in internet explorer, click on tools, then in the general sectioninternet options, you will see a setting saying general section you will see browsing history, clear cookies , click on apply & voila


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, but I use Tools, Internet Options, Clear files, view files and select those that are non-business related and delete, and then clear history everytime I surf at all. Covering my tracks so to speak!  Re-booting too, still nothing!

Didn't help!

But its working now, so must have been something weird like planet orientations or .....?

doc


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Welcome

Ok, you cleaned out your pc thoroughly, one a month I use crap cleaner to clean my whole pc ( free software ), here it is:

```
http://www.ccleaner.com/update
```
, it will not damage your computer

All I know is that: v bulletin aka jelsoft technologies forums do that once in a while

Or, server problems also arise


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I had the same problem Deltadoc.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

At home, I use Evidence ELiminator. Had it for years now. Not that I have any "evidence" to eliminate, but what I like about it is it cleans out everything the Microsoft (and others) track and hide in inaccessible file locations. When it is done running, my PC is like I just reformatted it and reinstalled all the software (a task that at my very best takes a whole weekend to accomplish). Since using EE, I've not had to reformat or fdisk my Windows 98 SE Gateway 200 MMX Pentium (1) computer in years!

But my 4 GB hard drive is running out of memory, and that does slow everything down considerably. Should get a new PC but I want one with "REAL" software, not a backup CD that only restores it to the condition it was in originally when new.

There's places, fortunately around the Twin Cities, that will custom make you a computer for prices that rival Dell and Gateway and HP.

But unfortunately, I am not allowed to incorporate "Unofficial" software on my work computer!~

Soon as the remodeling is done!

doc


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

The one you mentionned as well, same here I hate those programs that like M$crosoft traking etcc, I ll never use vista( iit 1st came out officially in beta version, just to make $$$ ). 

My pc crashed, I now have 1 gig of ram memory, and 250 gig hard disk

So, if I may, just purchase some more memory, its worth it, and you wil see the diference 

Regards


Gilles


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Please bare with them, they are in the process of upgrading this site on the software and hardware level. Once these are complete it will load lightning fast all the time.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you for telling us


----------

